

Does Apple ban developers for selling apps on Cydia? - wavephorm

I have software than runs on jailbroken phones and I'd like to sell it, but I have other apps on iTunes and don't want to risk getting banned.  Would this be a problem?
======
sumukh1
I know people who have done it but be warned:

7.3 No Other Distribution Authorized Under this Agreement

Except for the distribution of freely available Licensed Applications and the
distribution of Applications for use on Registered Devices as set forth in
Sections 7.1 and 7.2 above, no other distribution of programs or applications
developed using the Apple Software is authorized or permitted hereunder. In
the absence of a separate agreement with Apple, You agree not to distribute
Your Application to third parties via other distribution methods or to enable
or permit others to do so.

~~~
wavephorm
Sounds like this might be okay then. My new software wasn't built with Xcode,
it isn't a conventional iOS app, that's why jailbreaking is really my only
option for distributing it on iOS.

------
saurik
In past history (which is all I can really speak to): definitely not; in fact,
some developers who previously had been selling software for jailbroken
devices had ended up on stage with Steve at iPhone events. There have even
been cases of well-known-to-Apple developers selling either the same product
in both markets, and companies providing similar products (with slightly
different functionality) in both markets. For some examples (at least one of
which I imagine you will recognize), I will refer you to Qik, uStream, Tap-Tap
Revenge, TuneWiki, and YouMail.

